
Former US president Carter uses snail mail to evade NSA - sanjayparekh
http://news.yahoo.com/former-us-president-carter-uses-snail-mail-evade-191220813.html
======
coreymgilmore
I hadn't though of this, maybe we do need to keep the postal service around!
Well, until we find out that the NSA can read letters without even opening
them...

~~~
doctorshady
Right about now is the time lead lined envelopes seem like they might just be
a good thing.

